# How can I clean this acid-etched bottle?



## bigkitty53 (Apr 14, 2004)

Hello All,
              I've gone thru all the posts on cleaning and haven't seen anything that might work in this scenario;I have an acid-etched beer bottle with moderate to heavy case wear and light pitting around the shoulders and,of course,RIGHT THRU the top of the etched design.Unfortunatly my camara is on the blink so I can't show you the extent of the wear. Tumbling and Acid are both not options,obviously.I'm thinking maybe polishing compound and a mini-buffing wheel on the dremel?Anyone have any thoughts or suggestions?I'd much appreciate it!

 Thanks,

 KAT


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Apr 14, 2004)

Well it seems like there may not be anything you can do. I tumbled an etched whiskey once and the etching was still there when done.
 Let me ask you. is the etching also on embossing or is it flat on the glass. 
 This is the big question, how deep is it,,,, well this would pose the biggest problem. I have a way of doing  them, but if the etching is deep you'll only get some of it out. and if it is on the lettering then that will have to stay.
 A polishing wheel may cause you some problems, you will flatten and area or areas. or heat may cause a crack.


----------



## bigkitty53 (Apr 15, 2004)

BottleTumbler,
                      Thanks for your reply.The etching is flat on the glass(no embossing) on the upper body and not at all deep.I've been of 2 minds trying an acid solution with a fine artist's brush on the design to try to make it more pronounced before polishing.(Has anyone ever tried this??)I'm just worried if any acid gets into the case wear it will etch the scratches as well.And the worst scratches(actually fine pitting,) are of course,around the shoulder and thru the top of the design.(Wish I could get my camara to power up so I could show you[]).Perhaps I will try this if you say etched bottles can be successfully tumbled-I always thought the etching would polish out.(You've taught me something today![])First I'll try and get a picture done somehow to post.The design is a pictorial,a horseshoe garland of hop leaves and barley heads, (or wheat,maybe a german weiss beer?),no lettering,quite pretty really.And over here on the Rock this is only the 3rd etched bottle found! 
                     I'll get a picture to post soon somehow and hopefully get some more feedback.

 Thanks again for your reply!

 KAT


----------



## IRISH (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi bigkitty53,  welcome to the forum.
 You may be able to put a lacquer very carefully on the etching then tumble it lightly,  that may give a bit of protection to it while shining up the rest of it.
 Some lacquers will work well with acid dipping too,  test them first [] .


----------

